
Electron.js considered harmful - avatardowncast
https://medium.com/p/electron-is-cancer-b066108e6c32
======
onion2k
Spend less time caring about other people's choices that don't affect you.
You'll be much happier.

------
saltsuspicious
How else are you going to make desktop applications? using native GUI? CSS is
supreme in layout.

